

How Telcos Will Make More Money, Cost Less To You, and Solve World Problems - GoPivotal
http://blog.gopivotal.com/p-o-v/data-game-changer-how-telcos-will-make-more-money-cost-less-to-you-and-solve-world-problems#sthash.5LjnJaKV.dpuf

======
pktgen
Nah. Telecom lowering their price? LOL.

Normal businesses when their costs go down: since we're in a competitive
market, we'll use this as a competitive advantage and lower our prices to
match

Telecoms in the same: "we're sorry, but we've lowered our costs by $X.
Unfortunately now we have the expense of handling all this new cash, so I
regret to inform you we have to increase your bill by the same $X."

